# SRR - Sarama Resources



## System (2 May 2022)

Sarama Resources is a West African-focused gold explorer that holds a commanding land position of approximately 1,900km² across two highly prospective gold belts in Burkina Faso.

The Company’s flagship Sanutura Project has an existing multi-million ounce Mineral Resource of 9.4Mt @ 1.9g/t Au for 0.6Moz Au (Indicated) plus 52.7Mt @ 1.4g/t Au for 2.3Moz Au (Inferred)1 with significant growth potential available from its position along 70km of strike in one of the most prolific gold belts in West Africa.

It is anticipated that SRR will list on the ASX during May 2022.






						West African Gold Developer and Gold Explorer | Sarama Resources
					

Sarama Resources is a West African gold explorer and gold developer focused on establishing a new mining district in Burkina Faso.




					saramaresources.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

*Listing date*02 May 2022 ; 12:30 PM AEST ##*Company contact details*





						West African Gold Developer and Gold Explorer | Sarama Resources
					

Sarama Resources is a West African gold explorer and gold developer focused on establishing a new mining district in Burkina Faso.




					saramaresources.com
				



Ph +61 8 9363 7600*Principal Activities*Mining and Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Chess Depository Interests*Security code*SRR*Capital to be Raised*$8,000,000*Expected offer close date*30 March 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten.  Euroz Hartleys Limited (Lead Manager).


----------

